# Comverting old italian compressor



## Kaneelschep (5 mo ago)

Hi all.

I have an old italian 3phase compressor.
It uses couplers i never seen before. 
Also it just shuts off at 6 bar, but never starts again by itself when it drops under a certain pressure.

I would like to convert it to euro coupler and have it stop and start regulated by pressure.
What would i need for this?

I will make some pictures.
Thanks!


----------

